# northern utah v. southern utah



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i'm curious as to what you guys think. is northern utah or southern utah better for fishing. i mean both cold and warm water species however this excludes ice fishing. the dividing point is the i-70.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Southern*

IMO Southern is better, and it's probably not habitat related for the most part. The best Northern waters are close to the largest population of anglers, and both pressure and hooking mortality are higher. I live in the Northern part of the state and go South whenever time permits, except for particular stellar events such as the Scofield ice off. This year's fish per man hour ratios have been heavily in favor of Southern waters.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've only fished a couple times down south... and actually do most of my fishing in the "central" region. I can say that I've yet to have a bad trip fishing down south.... I'm not sure if all trips are that good, but so far the southern part of the state has been good to me.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I found a secret spot in St. George that has some nice trout and even a few nice LMB in it. My wife even caught a crappie that was over 11" in the pond.
The best part is that the pond is a community pond and right in town.
I live up north and when I'm in St. George, I only have a few hours once in a while to fish.
The community ponds there work great for me.
I have tried Sand and Quail with mixed results, but thats only because I haven't put the time in there to learn how to fish them.
So for me Northern Utah is my best fishing.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

when I get the chance I prefer southern utah fishing because I feel the pressure is less, and there are some real gems down there. But I live in the SLC area so I mostly fish up here


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it is hard to say. In the North you have such great places as the Green river, Provo river, and Strawberry. In the south there is Boulder Mountain, Powell, and Fish Lake. Lots of great fishing all over the state.

Mark


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

When i found out i was moving to Price i was pissed cause i was under the impression scoffield was primarily the only fishery. Since being here, i agree, the fishing in the South is the best by far. Lot more public ground, way less pressure, and as Fishmogul said, there are some gems down this way. It is nothing for me to take the fly rod out and have a 30 fish day whereas up north that would be an excellent day with a fly rod. I still like fishing up north, but the crowds really bother me now whereas they use to not bug me as bad. I'm still a huge fan of strawberry, the gorge and the green.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd have to go with Eastern Utah-- everything east of I-15. Although Minersville is nice....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> I'd have to go with Eastern Utah-- everything east of I-15. Although Minersville is nice....


When I can, I like to go the real 'eastern Utah'....anything east of Starvation Res...and west of the Green River....


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

> I'd have to go with Eastern Utah-- everything east of I-15.


 *()* so in other words every water in utah  .


----------



## BRN (Sep 18, 2007)

South, hands down.
Grew up in the north, now I live down south. The only places I miss up north are Jordanelle, the Gorge, and 3-4 streams (none of which are the Provo).


----------

